# New Processor + graphics card compatibility



## AeroMonkey (Mar 5, 2012)

I want to buy a new graphics card and processer from my computer but i'm not to sure if there compatible

Motherboard: Packard Bell oneTwo L5351
Wanted graphics card: EVGA Nvidia GTX560
Wanted Processor: AMD FX-Series FX-8120 Black Edition Eight Core Processor

I just don't quite know if there compatible and if they are not could anyone recommend similar components that would be compatible (i want the upgrade for gaming and atm my computer can run few games)


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Mar 5, 2012)

AeroMonkey said:


> I want to buy a new graphics card and processer from my computer but i'm not to sure if there compatible
> 
> Motherboard: Packard Bell oneTwo L5351
> Wanted graphics card: EVGA Nvidia GTX560
> ...



You might wanna to give us a link of your motherboard?


----------



## AeroMonkey (Mar 5, 2012)

i don't quite know how to find it out xD http://www.packardbell.co.uk/pb/en/GB/content/model/PW.U5RE2.054 
that's the computer i have


----------



## Jamebonds1 (Mar 5, 2012)

AeroMonkey said:


> i don't quite know how to find it out xD http://www.packardbell.co.uk/pb/en/GB/content/model/PW.U5RE2.054
> that's the computer i have



That is all-in-one computer.  You can't adding any video card and upgrade CPU.  Sorry about that.  

No offense but it is not better choose you had if you plan on using computer for playing gaming, AutoCAD or graphics.


----------



## wolfeking (Mar 5, 2012)

you can not upgrade to the parts you wanted to.


----------



## cabinfever1977 (Mar 5, 2012)

If you want a computer that can be upgraded and for gaming you will need a new computer,a regular one thats not all-in-one.


----------

